# Dubai Banking Job



## costelr (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello.

I've been trying to find a job in the Banking system in Dubai for about 4 months with no luck. I am a Branch Manager and I've been working in banks for 23 years, so my portfolio and experience are pretty good. Do you have any suggestions? Should I use a certain website or should I keep an eye on the current vacancies posted on NBD, CitiBank, Rak Bank, Mashreq, etc.? 
I'm also willing to relocate there with my wife and daughter. Is it common for banks to offer scholarships for the employees' children?
Is it normal to wait 4 months and still get no offer, considering that I have 23 years experience in the banking industry?
How did you get your first job in the UAE in a bank? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you tried these websites:
9,174 jobs globally in Finance, Banking and Insurance for professionals and students
gulfjobs
bayt


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

costelr said:


> Hello.
> 
> I've been trying to find a job in the Banking system in Dubai for about 4 months with no luck. I am a Branch Manager and I've been working in banks for 23 years, so my portfolio and experience are pretty good. Do you have any suggestions? Should I use a certain website or should I keep an eye on the current vacancies posted on NBD, CitiBank, Rak Bank, Mashreq, etc.?
> I'm also willing to relocate there with my wife and daughter. Is it common for banks to offer scholarships for the employees' children?
> ...


I could be wrong (after all I do not work in the banking industry) however I believe unless we are talking about a very, very senior position (Director/VP level) and probably involving a transfer from another country, I doubt banks would offer relocation packages or consider candidates from overseas for these positions. I think that the problem you are facing and the reason why you are probably not hearing back is because there's tons of potential candidates already living here to do this type of job. 4 months and no offer is really not that long for Dubai, people are lately saying is taking them a year or even more than that to find a job, and that's people who are already based in Dubai. Don't mean to be pessimistic but also the fact that you have so much experience might be working against you as probably you are perceived as an 'expensive' candidate. If you really want to relocate my advise to you would be to come on a visit visa for 3 months and start applying once you're already here. Even then you will face the 'no local experience' objection (very common in many industries and I bet banking is one of them). Also not sure if banks offer schooling fees in their packages, that's something you would have to ask to the potential employers.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What DizzyIzzy said - westerner in a Near eastern job market.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I just realized that over the years I´ve met 5 people who moved here for jobs with banks but they were all working with international banks back in their countries so they were then relocated here. The 4 of them came in various degrees of ´good jobs´ (from managers to VPs) but their fields were IT security, investment and legal stuff, so more on the corporate side. So the opportunities exist in banks for relocation packages, just not for branch level jobs I´m afraid


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The western expats who work in banking are mostly in the investment and finance side of things, or private banking dealing with huge $$$$. Not low or midlevel bank administration. When I go into a bank branch all the staff are Filipino, Arab or South Asians. Local banks reserve most senior management roles for Emiratis. 

The one exception was Lloyds TSB, who did have a few westerners in customer facing roles in their big branch on Al Wasl, but Lloyds is no longer, having been taken over by HSBC.

I would never say never, but it is probably unlikely. You can keep applying as you never know.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

My other half had been a bank manager for over 10+ years in the UK, she applied everywhere but got nothing. Put it this way she no longer does banking.....


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi, 

I had an interview in AD at a bank, for a procurement position some tough technical questions but hopefully we will see the outcome next week. I believe 10 people are being interviewed, so much competition for one position.


----------



## costelr (Dec 8, 2014)

Good luck! How did you find out about the job?


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was put forward by an recruitment agency


----------



## costelr (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes, I did. Now I'm applying for a few jobs on Linkedin, maybe I will have more luck.


----------



## costelr (Dec 8, 2014)

Could you kindly tell me the name of the recruitment agency?


----------

